
Lloyds moves to claw back Eric Daniels' bonus - DanBC
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/banksandfinance/8932509/Lloyds-moves-to-claw-back-Eric-Daniels-bonus.html
======
DanBC
Some cultural notes: Lloyds is a bank; they announced a near £4bn loss and
were then part-nationalised. They were also involved in mis-selling "payment
protection insurance" and had to put aside approx £3bn.

Eric Daniels was chief executive, and Lloyds, despite these serious failings,
awarded him a bonus of £1.45m; this is at a time when workers in the "public
sector" (health, local government, police, fire, schools, etc etc) are facing
cuts to pensions and no wage increases.

